# Kaufberatung bei BMX (Vorschläge, MirraCO?)



## haudegen92 (30. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich will mir demnächst wieder ein BMX zulegen. Meine Preislimit geht bis 450. Ich habe mir mal ein paar Bikes herausgepickt, allerdings habe ich im Bereich BMX-Bikes kaum Erfahrung und deswegen benötige ich eure Hilfe

Zum ersten Bike: (Mein persönlicher Favorit):
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4778

Das Bike gefällt mit optisch sehr gut und hat laut Angabe einen 100% CrMo Rahmen. Die Frage stellt sich nur, ob ein 20" Rahmen meiner Größe entsprechend langt (1,89m). Mir wurde schonmal empfohlen einen 21 oder 20,5 Zoll Rahmen zu nehmen, allerdings bin ich davon irgendwie nicht begeistert. Ist MirraCo ein guter BMX-bike Hersteller?

Zum zweiten Bike:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=3442

Mir wurde gesagt, dass Stolen oft brechen?! Hier auch wieder ein 100% CrMo Rahmen, laut Verkäufer.

Zum dritten Bike:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5451


Ich möchte noch anfügen, dass ich ein sehr stabiles Bike suche. Denn ich bin gut gebaut und wiege deshalb so um die 87kg.
Wenn ihr mir ein anderes Bike in dieser Preiskategorie empfehlen könnt, dann postet dieses bitte.
Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe


----------



## RISE (30. August 2009)

Das Kink Whip und das Stolen gefallen mir aus der Auswahl am besten. Die sind auch ordentlich ausgestattet für den Preis. Das MirraCo will ich nicht schlecht reden, aber ich finde, dass die Kompletträder irgendwie nicht so ganz uptodate sind. 

Bei 1,89 solltest du dich allerdings in Richtung 21" Oberrohr orientieren, minimum 20,75". Mein bester Freund hier ist 1,98 und kommt einem 21" United super klar. Du solltest auch auf einen etwas höheren Lenker (8") achten, das Kink hat z.B. so einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haudegen92 (30. August 2009)

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.
Wenn, dann würde ich mich wohl für das Kink entscheiden.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Dies sind ja alle 2009er Modelle. Bald werde ja auch die 2010 vorgestellt. Wäre es evtl klüger noch etwas zu warten und die 09 Modelle dann im "Schlussverkauf" zu kaufen? Oder dauert es noch etwas bis die 10 Modelle auf dem Markt sind?


----------



## Hertener (30. August 2009)

Die Frage wird sein, ob es *das* Rad auch im Schlussverkauf gibt. Aber warten lohnt sich immer...


----------



## RISE (30. August 2009)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Es hÃ¤ngt aber sicher auch damit zusammen, wie gut sich die RÃ¤der verkaufen. Ich musste fÃ¼r meinen 40 z.B. den vollen Preis zahlen, weil es nur noch wenige gab, mein Kumpel hatte GlÃ¼ck und hat den letzten bei nem anderen Shop fÃ¼r 100â¬ weniger bekommen. 
Allerdings kÃ¶nnte sich das Warten lohnen, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass die RÃ¤der preislich nicht sehr anziehen, aber vielleicht hier und da noch etwas besser ausgestattet sind.


----------



## haudegen92 (31. August 2009)

Wann kann man denn ungefähr mit den neuen Modellen rechnen?


----------



## Hertener (2. September 2009)

Das ist je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich.
Hier mal die aktuellen WTP-Modelle:
http://wethepeople.de/V3/news/1893


----------

